
Innovation Principle 20: Be remarkable - jamesbritt
http://metacool.typepad.com/metacool/2010/11/innovation-principle-20-be-remarkable.html
======
brianwillis
This post is typical of a lot of the self-help stuff on the web.

The author starts with a truism (no-one is going to argue that you should live
your life trying to be unremarkable), and then pads it with vague generalities
that could really mean anything ("A broad commitment to being remarkable
reduces the friction, smooths out the bumps, and turbocharges the chuzpah we
all need to bring cool thingsto (sic) life.")

You can't argue against it, because the author isn't really saying anything.
There is no way you could take a post like this and make changes to your life
without filling in an extraordinary amount of detail on your own.

